# foundations for oily and blemish-prone skin.. +semi large pores,.. EEK!



## hannahchristine (Dec 26, 2010)

i have veryyy oily skin and i have to use both foundation and powder.. but in a matter of an hour or so my face make up starts to look like its melty and shiny. anyone know of any very mattifying foundations that wont break me out? i heard the estee lauder double wear or double matte are good .. what about clinique foundations? arent those good for blemish type skin??


----------



## kelly815 (Dec 26, 2010)

Try nars sheer matte. I heard its really mattifying and great for oily skin.


----------



## anita22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Doublewear is quite thick, so it depends what level of coverage you want really. Personally I have extremely oily, acne-prone skin (it gets oily less than an hour after I wash my face). Among the foundations I've tried, these are the ones I've found hold up well on oily skin:

  	- Bobbi Brown Natural Finish Longwear Foundation
  	- Makeup Forever Matt Velvet
  	- MAC Studio Fix Fluid
  	- Revlon Colorstay
  	- Clinique Superfit
  	My favourites are the Bobbi Brown (which has a nice, light natural coverage) and the MUFE.

  	You could also try a powder foundation if you want something really oil-absorbing, like MAC Studio Fix powder or Chanel Mat Lumiere (this comes in a liquid as well, though I've only tried the powder) - it absorbs oil but has a slight sheen to it so it doesn't look too 'flat'. Bobbi Brown also just released a new powder foundation.

  	Hope that helps!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jan 2, 2011)

I use Double Wear and love it.  There is also Double Wear Light which is a lighter coverage, but has a more natural finish, so I always use a powder oer top to give a more matte finish.

  	I used to use Double Matte but found that once I got into a good skin care routine for oily skin and actually took care of my skin twice day, I wasn't as oily and that's when I switched down to the Double Wear (along with Lauder Idealist to minimize pores).

  	Visit any Lauder counter and they should be able to match you up and get you a foundation sample to try


----------



## hannahchristine (Jan 2, 2011)

thanks guys!


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 2, 2011)

I have very oily and blemish-prone skin and I am a fan of Studio Fix Fluid with Blot Powder (Medium Dark in my case) overtop to set. I found Pro Long Wear to last longer, but if your acne creates the amount of redness and scaring that mine does, you will require the full coverage that SFF offers.


  	I want to emphasize using blot powder to set your foundation--I felt like I uncovered a miracle when I started doing that.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 2, 2011)

Have you tried the Benefit Porefessional (I think that's what it's called) It does wonders for large pores! I'm on my second tube  also, I think if you have really oily skin, try using the MAC matte Gel as a primer, a tinted moisturized and either an MSF natural or the Makeup forever setting powder. I have the same skin type as you and found that foundations just clog my pores.....and don't put on lotion in the morning, we don't need that!



hannahchristine said:


> i have veryyy oily skin and i have to use both foundation and powder.. but in a matter of an hour or so my face make up starts to look like its melty and shiny. anyone know of any very mattifying foundations that wont break me out? i heard the estee lauder double wear or double matte are good .. what about clinique foundations? arent those good for blemish type skin??


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 3, 2011)

I second Benefit's Porefessional. I have only tried it once in-store but it seemed to be a good product. A similar product would be Clinique's Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector.

  	I would also recommend Clinique's T-Zone Shine Control gel. I have used it as an all-over face primer in the past and liked the results.


----------



## AiriMagdalene (Jan 3, 2011)

To be perfectly honest, you're better off using whatever foundation you want as long as its not very oily as long as you use a mattifying primer underneath it, and maybe  invest in a good pore minimizer, like Biore. Or use a combination primer that minimizes pores AND mattifys, like the magic which is Urban Decay's Pore Perfecting Complexion Primer Potion which is AWESOME. I'm pretty sure if you made that investment [$30, I believe, but check the website anyway] you could wear almost anything in the way of foundation.


----------



## commandolando (Jan 3, 2011)

I also just bought the Clinique oil free gel to use at night, it works great! it you have really oily skin, the moisturizer you use is supposed to be in Gel form, not lotion..just think, we have so many issues with our skin now but when were in our 60's we will look like were 40. ha!



Funtabulous said:


> I second Benefit's Porefessional. I have only tried it once in-store but it seemed to be a good product. A similar product would be Clinique's Pore Minimizer Instant Perfector.
> 
> I would also recommend Clinique's T-Zone Shine Control gel. I have used it as an all-over face primer in the past and liked the results.


----------



## Funtabulous (Jan 3, 2011)

^ That's what I keep telling myself!


----------

